# Application initialization failed...



## zw3ng (May 30, 2010)

I'm trying to start my network emulator IMUNES, and this error shows me up...


```
Application initialization failed: couldn't connect to display "10.1.4.202:0"
Error in startup script: invalid command name "wm"
while executing 
"wm minisize . 640 400"
(file "/usr/local/lib/imunes/initgui.tcl" line 150)
invoked from within
"source "$ROOTDIR/$LIBDIR/initgui.tcl""
invoked from within
"if {$execMode == "interactive"} {
   source "$ROOTDIR/$LIBDIR/initgui.tcl"
   source "$ROOTDIR/$LIBDIR/topogen.tcl"
   source "$ROOTDIR/$LIBDIR/gra..."
   (file /usr/local/lib/imunes/imunes.tcl" line 243)
```

On vmware player i didnt have that problem, it shows up on VirtualBox!
TNX


----------

